# some of my collection...



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

had to sort out some of my detailing products so here is a looksy at some of my collection that i have to take out of the house and put in my garage enjoy:thumb:.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

No pictures mate


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Great starter collection there. :thumb: Just no PICTURES. 

Fish


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

sorry mate in the process of doing them now i must of done someting wrong


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice collection


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection there buddy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great lot of gear you have there lucky boy


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

That's pretty impressive! If you don't want the werkstat stuff you can always chuck it my way  haha


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow, thats a lot of great stuff you got there! I see you got an addiction


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Johnr32 said:


> wow, thats a lot of great stuff you got there! I see you got an addiction


DW is to blame for that this site is bad for your wallet:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

So you like your Zymol then.  Great collection.

Fish


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great collection :thumb:

Out of interest what is the black mat for in the picture with the PW and steps?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Great collection :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest what is the black mat for in the picture with the PW and steps?


the black mat is to assist with cleaning wheels if you have to remove them from the vehicle instead of putting them on two blocks of wood you just take the wheel off of the car,and put the wheel on the rimmat and a way you go it protects the wheel from damage and allows the water to pass under it it fits big alloys as well as i have had 20 inch rims on it.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pics of the porsche are a must!! I have that epsum stuff too haha


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> the black mat is to assist with cleaning wheels if you have to remove them from the vehicle instead of putting them on two blocks of wood you just take the wheel off of the car,and put the wheel on the rimmat and a way you go it protects the wheel from damage and allows the water to pass under it it fits big alloys as well as i have had 20 inch rims on it.


That is a bloody great idea! Can I ask where you bought it from? Beats my scrappy blocks of wood I use!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

yes it is,i find it very usefull i got it from planet polish i think it cost around £29.99


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

id_doug said:


> That is a bloody great idea! Can I ask where you bought it from? Beats my scrappy blocks of wood I use!


Just to help you out:

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=54


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Pics of the porsche are a must!! I have that epsum stuff too haha


:driver:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> yes it is,i find it very usefull i got it from planet polish i think it cost around £29.99


Cheers bud. Yet another thing I have found on this forum that I never knew I needed!! :thumb:

I'll never be rich as long as I am logged on here


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

kiza132 said:


> Just to help you out:
> 
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=54


Cheers. Should I feel so impressed with a rubber mat?? :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Cheers bud. Yet another thing I have found on this forum that I never knew I needed!! :thumb:
> 
> I'll never be rich as long as I am logged on here


aint that the truth:lol:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great collection.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

1 Rim Mat ordered :thumb:

Damn you for posting your collection :lol:


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

Great collection


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic collection mate. No expense spared.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Naughty collection there :thumb: im not the only person with a wax addiction aswell then :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

id_doug said:


> 1 Rim Mat ordered :thumb:
> 
> Damn you for posting your collection :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Naughty collection there :thumb: im not the only person with a wax addiction aswell then :lol:


I've been going to wax rehab but nothing seems to be working.:lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking collection matey


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking collection matey


Thanks mate I will be updating soon as I have just got some more goodies


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a massive big collection there, one lucky guy, thanks for posting the products.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> I've been going to wax rehab but nothing seems to be working.:lol:


You know your right over the edge if you start smoking it!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very impressive collection matey :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> I've been going to wax rehab but nothing seems to be working.:lol:


You need to be giving me some of those Zymol then. 

Fish


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Fish said:


> You need to be giving me some of those Zymol then.
> 
> Fish


The doctor said my condition is quite bad so I need to stay on my prescription of zymol 3 times a day after meals.:lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

just got my first auto finesse products to try from polished bliss friday fire sale(try saying that ten times if your pi**ed:lol.i look forward to testing out the tripple,as i have heared it can give super resin polish a run for its money.:speechles.i will let you know maybe a 50/50.anywho front page updated with pictures of the products.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection..


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Migliore wax - go on my son :argie:

Do you like it? 

It's my favourite 

Crackin bunch of goodies you have :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Migliore wax - go on my son :argie:
> 
> Do you like it?
> 
> ...


yes it is one of my best waxs after glasur:argie: have you tryed migliore QD,that really suprised me it brings back that just waxed look back,its quality stuff:thumb:.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumb:

Yup - it's very good. Also one of my favourite QD's... I save it for a wee treat now and again. :argie:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Which one is the QD Dennis?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

This wee beauty Kevin...

http://www.migliorewax.com/endurancespray.html


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

wow!! That is some collection of waxes, do you use them all??


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> just got my first auto finesse products to try from polished bliss friday fire sale(try saying that ten times if your pi**ed:lol.i look forward to testing out the tripple,as i have heared it can give super resin polish a run for its money.:speechles.i will let you know maybe a 50/50.anywho front page updated with pictures of the products.:thumb:


It's better than srp in my opinion mate . You'll love it! 
Need to update my front page, it makes my collection look weasely :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> It's better than srp in my opinion mate . You'll love it!
> Need to update my front page, it makes my collection look weasely :lol:


i will give it a try on my wifes car this weekend thanks for the heads up.get your products up on that front page,makes it look like you just won the lottery:lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

andrewone said:


> wow!! That is some collection of waxes, do you use them all??


i try,but sometimes theres just not enough hours in the day if you know what i mean,but detailing is my PASSION,theres nothing better then seeing a well kept car to me,so its good to try products that DW members recommend,because its nice to try something and seeing the results work first hand,thats why im always buying different waxs polishs car shampoo etc etc etc...Dam you DW:lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

first page updated:thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome collection mate some nice stuff in there


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome collection!


----------



## medmania (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't put them to the garage, go to bank and hire a lock box


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic collection you have there


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

medmania said:


> Don't put them to the garage, go to bank and hire a lock box


Yeah I hear ya mate,when I take time to work out how much I've spent a bank does sound like a good idea.:lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

On of the best collection i saw on here!
how do you rate primo wax??
im thinking of getting one.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ronwash said:


> On of the best collection i saw on here!
> how do you rate primo wax??
> im thinking of getting one.


 they have some really nice products there hydro wax is top draw stuff and very versatile,you can use it as a spray wax on a dry car or use it on a wet car like last touch but the finish your left with is something special :argie:,also give there prima amigo glaze a try very nice to use and most waxs that ive tryed sit nicely on it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice collection there, just would like to ask where did you buy you guard x from, the sealant 1 and 2, as i know my local vauxhall dealer charge a bomb to apply those, i;m surprised how small the bottles are.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks mate:thumb:,i got the guard x from a mate that details for a showroom and he got me some stuff free of charge


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Gobsmacked! You never need buy again!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Gobsmacked! You never need buy again!


i keep telling myself that,but logging on to this site its impossible to not spend money with all these new products coming out and some that i have not tryed yet.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, nice collection!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> they have some really nice products there hydro wax is top draw stuff and very versatile,you can use it as a spray wax on a dry car or use it on a wet car like last touch but the finish your left with is something special :argie:,also give there prima amigo glaze a try very nice to use and most waxs that ive tryed sit nicely on it.


HI
mate,i ment Migliore PRIMO,not PRIMA.
i fancy that wax,thats why i like your opinion.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

ronwash said:


> HI
> mate,i ment Migliore PRIMO,not PRIMA.
> i fancy that wax,thats why i like your opinion.


Sorry mate was a long day yesterday,anyway migliore primo wax is quality:thumb:when you get the application down,which can be a bit finicky,but once your use to it,it's a doodle.just make sure you put down thin coats,and realising that the wax won't set as such because it's really oily but that's how migliore achieve there gorgeous look(finish) give it a try you won't be disappointed also try there detailer spray which is superb easily comparable to zymol field glaze and just as good,maybe even better.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

THANX :thumb::thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

front page updated thanks to shinerama offer:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

more pictures coming soon


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a man's version of when women collect make up and cosmetics etc lol.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

jealous


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

What are the SV waxes you've got mate? After trying my first one


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> What are the SV waxes you've got mate? After trying my first one


samurai and shield both quality waxs:thumb:but i bought them both about a year ago now when they where priced reasonable.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome collection there!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> samurai and shield both quality waxs:thumb:but i bought them both about a year ago now when they where priced reasonable.


Yer I hear they went up 20% or something  
Going to try BOS I think :thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh man very nice stuff:thumb:

I Love the Zymöl:argie:


----------



## Gib1518 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice swirl marks on Henry


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Gib1518 said:


> Nice swirl marks on Henry


ive been busted,Cheeky,i will have to get the DA :buffer: out now and give it a couple of hits with the lime prime:lol:


----------



## Gib1518 (Feb 1, 2012)

hahah too late now im dissapointed, maybe a 50/50 shot?


----------



## Gib1518 (Feb 1, 2012)

btw how did you get ahould of the swissvax from the porche centre ?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

nah,i orded some when my mate was raving about it all the time,i got the glasur when i got my porker but thats long gone nowi have to make do with a 650 bhp scooby build that my next boxer engine is going through


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate. Now you just need to live until you're 345 to get through it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

front page updated with some more products thanks to matt for the britemax shampoo group buy :thumb:and shinearama for the fast delivery of the lusso oro wax i have been looking at trying this one for sometime and more Z8


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow thats some collection you got there.. Dont think you will run out of Shampoo or Wax any time soon..


----------

